

How Sotomayor undermined Obama’s NSA - mundizzle
http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/how-sotomayor-undermined-obamas-nsa

======
Splendor
_“It may be necessary to reconsider the premise that an individual has no
reasonable expectation of privacy in information voluntarily disclosed to
third parties,” Sotomayor wrote in 2012_

Sotomayor gets it. The Third-Party Doctrine is the cornerstone of bad privacy
policy in the US.

